# Can Dogs Have An Abortion?



## petclubindia (Jul 12, 2012)

Can Dogs Have An Abortion?

plz give answers...
Petclubindia


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dogs can be given something called a mismate injection, that in the event of an accidental mating or other problem it will terminate a pregnancy.

Alizin is the newest and probably the safest form of this injection.
It can be used up to day 45 after mating, although obviously the further along the higher the implications so its better to give it as early as possible. Its better if you can give it by day 20 after mating or preferably even less.

The only other alternative would be to probably spay the dog, but you would need to discuss the options with the vet, but there are options and the pregnancy doesnt need to continue especially if it may be detrimental to the dogs or pups health or in the case of a very young dog who is not much more then a puppy herself


----------



## Jemimac (Jun 22, 2012)

This is something i wanted to know! I'm going away in october and need someone to care for my puppy, we're thinking of leaving her with her boyfriend (we call him that hehe) but she's due her first season and i dont fancy coming home to find my baby girl is up the duff :/


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

One or other of the two need to be spayed/neutered or you very well could come home to a pregnant bitch. The mismate jabs are for accidents but if you leave an entire male and an unspayed bitch together, that is an accident waiting to happen. You have to make appropriate arrangements or find an alternative dog sitter that doesn't own an entire male.

BTW, a male is still fertile for some weeks after neuter, just so you know


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Jemimac said:


> This is something i wanted to know! I'm going away in october and need someone to care for my puppy, we're thinking of leaving her with her boyfriend (we call him that hehe) but she's due her first season and i dont fancy coming home to find my baby girl is up the duff :/


Obviously prevention is much better then the cure. A male entire dog can be very adept at getting to a bitch in season and the smell can drive them wild, not only that its unsafe to leave them for a minute.

Fertility usually occurs in about the 2nd week of the season, (although varies and is just a guide) With a maiden very young bitch and an entire male who doesnt really have a clue it still wont necesarilly stop them and injuries and problems can also occur if they do get the chance. To make matters worse a lot of bitches in the fertile stage will flirt and egg a male on and encourage it. Best policy will be high security and not leaving them alone for a second.

Although there is Alizin the mismate and its better then previous, using it is not without total risks and problems.


----------



## Jemimac (Jun 22, 2012)

Ok fair enough i expected this to be the case :/ she'll be just 6 months when we go away so i dont know wether to leave her with him or not. I know they really like each other and we are considering puppies maybe in the long run but deffinately not as youny as she will be haha. I know it might sound a bit odd but would putting knickers on her stop any chance of babies? or should i just look at alternatives? She's too young to have spayed at the moment :/


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Jemimac said:


> Ok fair enough i expected this to be the case :/ she'll be just 6 months when we go away so i dont know wether to leave her with him or not. I know they really like each other and we are considering puppies maybe in the long run but deffinately not as youny as she will be haha. I know it might sound a bit odd but would putting knickers on her stop any chance of babies? or should i just look at alternatives? She's too young to have spayed at the moment :/


Knickers wouldnt stop an intent entire male with a bitch in heat, fences dont, there have been incidences of in season bitches in their own supposedly secure gardens and mauranding males have got a whiff and got in. People have come unstuck too indoors when they have thought they have had adequate security and the entire males by passed it.


----------



## whitefire (Jun 15, 2012)

this poster spams their retail website. i don't think this person actually cares about the answers. the marketing is what this person is after.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

whitefire said:


> this poster spams their retail website. i don't think this person actually cares about the answers. the marketing is what this person is after.


As it happened its been useful to another member so at least not a total waste of time, but I must admit I had a shall I/shant I feeling first off.


----------



## Jemimac (Jun 22, 2012)

I deffinately appreciate the help  I'll deffinately not take my puppy to see her boyfriend if she's gonna be a tasty smell haha


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Jemimac said:


> Ok fair enough i expected this to be the case :/ she'll be just 6 months when we go away so i dont know wether to leave her with him or not. I know they really like each other and we are considering puppies maybe in the long run but deffinately not as youny as she will be haha. I know it might sound a bit odd but would putting knickers on her stop any chance of babies? or should i just look at alternatives? She's too young to have spayed at the moment :/


You would be better finding alternative arrangements for your girl if she is likely to come into season. Also, why are you considering breeding her? Is she not a pet? I can see no good reason to deliberately breed from a mongrel - please enjoy her as a pet and don't put her through it.


----------



## Jemimac (Jun 22, 2012)

rocco33 said:


> You would be better finding alternative arrangements for your girl if she is likely to come into season. Also, why are you considering breeding her? Is she not a pet? I can see no good reason to deliberately breed from a mongrel - please enjoy her as a pet and don't put her through it.


We were thinking of breeding her so that we could have another dog that was related to her just so it's a bit closer but we've decided against it as we dont have time to bring them up. As for deliberately breeding a mongrel, what is the problem with that? 
her mother is a mongrel and her father a pedigree, i see no problem in mongrel breeding. especially when she's probably the healthiest happiest dog i've come across


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I don't see the point in deliberately breeding mongrels, as there are already enough of them in rescues and being advertised on the internet. Of course, there are pedigree dogs needing homes too but I believe crossbreeds are harder to rehome. It's obviously your decision at the end of the day


----------

